# awnings, of course!



## awningbozo (Jul 21, 2011)

I just picked up a 31' Winnie. It seems to be in very good condition but I could not get the Faulkner 'Ultra' long awning to open. I finally found a release at the top on one end so now it opens but how do you get the thing to raise up to head-height?...and stay there. This may be a bit much to detail for me, so is there a link/ web-site that will show the set-up operation by steps. It's a new world for me; thanks in advance for the help!
Lawrence


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Re: awnings, of course!

Hi Lawrence and welcome to the forum. If this is a manual awning then there are little handle on each side of the arms that come down, lift the gray handle up and then side it extension upward to the desired height. do this to both sides , but leave one side a little lower so that if it rain the water can run off. When camping  be sure to secure each side down when camping also, this will protect it from blowing up and bending one or both arms


----------



## LEN (Jul 21, 2011)

Re: awnings, of course!

Here ya go

http://www.rverscorner.com/RV_Awning_Operation_Pictorial.html

LEN


----------



## try2findus (Jul 21, 2011)

Re: awnings, of course!

Those darn awnings!  I am certain there have been many laughing campers watching Randy and me trying to either put out, or retract our awning.  

Luckily it gets easier with practice.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Re: awnings, of course!

After I bent 2 arms and broke off the lift handle, I did learn how to tie them down. experience is priceless, but the agony is expensive. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 21, 2011)

Re: awnings, of course!

Luckilly, I just push a button... :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Re: awnings, of course!

I do to now, but it was an expensive learning before all the easy things showed up :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Re: awnings, of course!

to much work for me to push a button ,, i will take the awning pole and pull it down over a button ,, i like the the real way of doing things ,, it is getting way to easy anymore ,, but i can't complain ,, let one of those electric awnings go out ,, and i will be laughing all the way to the bank ,, me i like old school stuff when it comes to rving ,,    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 22, 2011)

Re: awnings, of course!

Out of the hundreds we have sold, only 2 have given problems, and it was the motor, but only 2.  We have fixed dozens of manual awnings this year alone...I actually have another on order right now..

The powered awnings take wind better, have automatic dump features, no poles to hit you head on...I am sold on them.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Re: awnings, of course!

we are to Ken, plus it has wind sensor that will roll it up automatic when the wind get to high. Just another safey feature to keep Rod from laughting his butt  to the bank :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## akjimny (Jul 22, 2011)

Re: awnings, of course!

Remember - somebody promised to help me / show me how to deploy my manual awning when we get to the Meet & Greet.  Of course, with my luck, it will come out just fine and we won't be able to get it to retract.    :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Re: awnings, of course!

Jim don't worry about your awning, we have 2 maybe 3 tech's or even others there that figure out anything. Believe me you will be in good hands, and I am not in that group


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 22, 2011)

Re: awnings, of course!

we will help you Jim.  No problems


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Re: awnings, of course!

SEE one to the rescue already :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

Re: awnings, of course!

yea ,, but me and Jim have one thing that Ken and Hollis don't ,, and that is the awning pull pole ,, i bet u all would not know how to even use it ,, it does take work ,, and in the heat we have been having ,, even better ,, nothing like working outside or rving in 107 plus heat ,, my kinda rving ,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:     
Oh yea ,, when is it a good time to run the a/c ??? before or after it hits 90 ??? i i puzzled on that ,, is it to keep the refer cold or something ???  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:  :8ball:  :8ball:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Re: awnings, of course!

Rod if it ever get 107, I will be laying on blocks/bags of ice. BTW what is a awning pull pole, is that what you prop it up with????


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Re: awnings, of course!

BAGS OF ICE      BRRRRRRRRR ,, and the awning pole is something like the handle of an umbrella ,, see i knew u wouldn't know what it was    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## try2findus (Jul 24, 2011)

Re: awnings, of course!

We also still use the awning pole and you all may still get to laugh at us!  :laugh:  :laugh:  

We cleaned the awning before heading out west in June but never put it out once.  It was too windy...


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Re: awnings, of course!

I agree on putting the awning out ,, i think we only had ours out once the whole time we spent at the beach ,, i would rather put up with the sun ,, then have a nice gust of wind (which is always blowing on the beach ,, as in the southwest ) ,, but actually i really didn't feel any effects of it being out or in ,, but that is me ,, we only ran the a/c during the day when we had to ,, other then that ,, windows open ,, and smelling that great salt air  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------

